# Il caso Sarri - Mancini e la dittatura LGBT



## admin (20 Gennaio 2016)

Premessa: ognuno, nella propria vita, è libero di fare e di accoppiarsi con chi vuole: con gli uomini, con le donne, coi cani, con le pecore e coi gatti.

Il caso Sarri - Mancini ed il "*****.." detto dall'allenatore del Napoli a quello dell'Inter, sta diventando un caso nazionale. Se ne parla ovunque. Sulle prime pagine dei giornali. Le associazioni gay sono scese in campo gridando allo scandalo. Per Sarri si parla, addirittura, di reato gravissimo e di quattro mesi (Q-U-A-T-T-R-O) di qualifica. C'è chi parla, invece, di squalifica fino al termine della stagione. Anche in Europa League.

Tra un pò, il povero Sarri, verrà processato, frustato e deportato in Siberia. Tutto ciò, in un contesto in cui, settimanalmente, i vari "Figlio di putt..." e "***** di mer..." rappresentano la norma, il leitmotiv, che resta sempre e comunque ignorato ed impunito.

L'avvocato Carlo Taormina, recentemente, è stato processato e condannato ad una pesante sanzione pecuniaria solo per aver detto:"Non prendo gay a lavorare nel mio studio perchè non si adatterebbero".

Va bene tutto ma... a voi questa non sembra dittatura?


----------



## Sanji (20 Gennaio 2016)

Giusto o sbagliato perlomeno si creerà un precedente e prima di ripetere quelle parole qualsiasi ominide ci penserà più di una volta.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Gennaio 2016)

Perbenismo piaga sociale


----------



## Sanji (20 Gennaio 2016)

Ascoltatevi le parole di Caressa perché ha spiegato in maniera impeccabile la situazione.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Gennaio 2016)

Penso che tutte le eventuali condanne a Sarri siano più che corrette, è un personaggio pubblico tra i più in vista, ciò comporta grossi privilegi ma anche l'obbligo di tenere atteggiamenti istruttivi per i suoi ammiratori.

Tra l'altro se vuoi offendere pesantemente una persona durante uno sfogo, che ci può anche stare a caldo durante la partita, lo apostrofi con frasi "neutre" tipo figlio di put...., testa di Cuoio, Strunz ecc, è evidente che in questo caso, probabilmente sapendo qualcosa sulla vita privata del mancio abbia voluto ferirlo particolarmente e appunto è caduto nel razzismo.

Poi è chiaro che la comunità omossessuale a certi livelli è più influente di altre minoranze, ma chi se ne frega? buon per loro.


----------



## Snake (20 Gennaio 2016)

mi dicono dalla regia che Sarri sia recidivo, ma di che parliamo? gli va bene che lo squalificano soltanto, fosse successo in america buttavano la chiave


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Gennaio 2016)

#iostoconsarri


----------



## admin (20 Gennaio 2016)

Allora condanniamo tutti quelli che insultano i giocatori di colore, i cornuti (non c'è una lobby specifica?), le mogli degli arbitri, etc etc.

Perchè altrimenti non vale.


----------



## Sanji (20 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Allora condanniamo tutti quelli che insultano i giocatori di colore, i cornuti (non c'è una lobby specifica?), le mogli degli arbitri, etc etc.
> 
> Perchè altrimenti non vale.



Ma da quando è possibile insultare un giocatore per il colore della pelle?!
Sono anni che si cerca di debellare anche questo cancro nel calcio.

Pensi che se vai da Boateng e gli dici frasi razziste tace e pensa siano questioni di campo?!?!

Smettiamola davvero... 
Ripeto Caressa ha perfettamente analizzato tutta la situazione, non poteva farlo meglio... 
Ne ha parlato 15 min fa cercherò di ripescare il tutto e pubblicarlo.


----------



## admin (20 Gennaio 2016)

Ogni domenica ci sono insulti contro tutte le categorie. Probabilmente, anche contro le casalinghe.

Punire duramente Sarri? Ok. Però, ripeto, la stessa cosa deve fare per tutti gli altri insulti. Di qualsiasi tipo. Altrimenti tutto ciò è ingiusto.


----------



## alessandro77 (20 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Premessa: ognuno, nella propria vita, è libero di fare e di accoppiarsi con chi vuole: con gli uomini, con le donne, coi cani, con le pecore e coi gatti.
> 
> Il caso Sarri - Mancini ed il "*****.." detto dall'allenatore del Napoli a quello dell'Inter, sta diventando un caso nazionale. Se ne parla ovunque. Sulle prime pagine dei giornali. Le associazioni gay sono scese in campo gridando allo scandalo. Per Sarri si parla, addirittura, di reato gravissimo e di quattro mesi (Q-U-A-T-T-R-O) di qualifica. C'è chi parla, invece, di squalifica fino al termine della stagione. Anche in Europa League.
> 
> ...



è lo specchio del nostro paese, dove qualsiasi cosa, nel bene e nel male, viene estremizzata


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Gennaio 2016)

non capisco la discriminazione .. 

se ti dico neg di M mi prendo il rosso e 1 giornata/2 
se ti do del fro 4 mesi 

perche ? 

o l'insulto è insulto sempre o no


----------



## admin (20 Gennaio 2016)

Ma ve lo ricordate il calcio nel sedere che Baldini diede a Di Carlo?

Ma di che stiamo parlando?


----------



## Doctore (20 Gennaio 2016)

Condanniamo tutti o nessuno.
Però come personaggi pubblici ritengo che allenatori e calciatori prima di dire qualcosa devono pensarci 5 volte a prescindere dalla gravità dell'insulto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Gennaio 2016)

Mi ricordo i film di Fantozzi negli anni '80 in cui si prendevano sempre i giro i finocchi e si usava sempre la parola " o "culandrone".
O le satire sulle scimmie, Bongo e Mandingo.

Tutti ridevano e non si facevano problemi. Oggi questi film sarebbero messi al rogo.

Bei tempi quelli, un mondo più leggero e spensierato.


----------



## Doctore (20 Gennaio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mi ricordo i film di Fantozzi negli anni '80 in cui si prendevano sempre i giro i finocchi e si usava sempre la parola " o "culandrone".
> O le satire sulle scimmie, Bongo e Mandingo.
> 
> Tutti ridevano e non si facevano problemi. Oggi questi film sarebbero messi al rogo.
> ...



ma quelli erano tempi in cui le donne dovevano stare a casa e i gay venivano emarginati...un po come fanno i musulmani ''moderati'' di oggi nei loro paesi(per certi aspetti si comportano pure peggio e non parlo dei taglia gole ma dei musulmani moderati eh).
La società cambia e bisogna farci i conti sempre nel bene nel male e adattarsi.


----------



## Marilson (20 Gennaio 2016)

Qui da me, in UK, sarebbe stato licenziato in tronco.


----------



## admin (20 Gennaio 2016)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Qui da me, in UK, sarebbe stato licenziato in tronco.



Però permettono che Mourinho e Wenger si mettano le mani addosso in campo!

Un pò un controsenso!


----------



## Marilson (20 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Però permettono che Mourinho e Wenger si mettano le mani addosso in campo!
> 
> Un pò un controsenso!



e' una filosofia di vita diversa, qui fare a botte a mani nude, rigorosamente 1 contro 1, e' considerato OK. Ti arrestano comunque, ma ti fai una notte dentro e poi c'e' una mera sanzione pecuniaria (se non ci sono lesioni procurate ovviamente). Invece l'offesa verbale, di tipo discriminatorio, secondo la mia esperienza qui e' considerata esponenzialmente piu' grave. Ricordatevi di Jeremy Clarkson di Top Gear, licenziato dalla BBC per aver insultato e spintonato un dirigente..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Gennaio 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma quelli erano tempi in cui le donne dovevano stare a casa e i gay venivano emarginati...un po come fanno i musulmani ''moderati'' di oggi nei loro paesi(per certi aspetti si comportano pure peggio e non parlo dei taglia gole ma dei musulmani moderati eh).
> La società cambia e bisogna farci i conti sempre nel bene nel male e adattarsi.



Anni 80 e 90 no dai, ci sono cresciuto e non credo che la nostra società fosse paragonabile a quelle che citi.
Qualche decennio più indietro magari si, non lo metto in dubbio.


----------



## Efferosso (20 Gennaio 2016)

Io questa logica del gay o della persona di colore non la capirò mai.
Il razzismo verso le culture o verso gli orientamenti sessuali, la religione o il colore della pelle esisteva UNA VITA fa.
Oggi i razzisti "veri", quelli che effettivamente picchiano uno se è omosessuale oppure se è nero, sono quattro gatti, ma proprio quattro gatti.

Il problema è come vengono trattate le persone "normali". Quelle che razziste non sono, ma che non possono più pensare niente, non possono più parlare come vogliono. Bisogna uniformarsi, e basta.

In italia la situazione si riassume così:
Cattolico = Amico dei pedofili, Bigotto, Ladro
Islamico = Vittima, da accogliere
Caucasico = Benestante
Di colore = Povero, malcapitato, vittima
Eterosessuale = Tendenzialmente intollerante
Omosessuale = Bravo, bello, moderno



E via così. Ma senza neanche entrare nel caso. Si va per stereotipi. Bon. Non si entra nemmeno nel ragionamento che può stare dietro a determinate cose. No, se ti scontri contro la "corrente" sei nel torto, basta.
E così si parte con gli insulti di "serie a" e gli insulti di "serie b". Si invoca la parità di genere, di condizione sociale, di colore, di orientamento sessuale, ma se dici "F.D.P" "Sbronzo" "***.one" a uno va tutto bene, è la tensione, se però dici "Ne.ro", "Ter.one", "F.ocio" allora sei un mostro.

E' una questione di "insultare sul vivo qualcuno"? Chissà quante volte hanno dato del FDP a Materazzi, e stai sicuro che nessuno ha mai detto bah.
E' una questione di "discriminazione di categoria"? Vogliamo veramente buttarla su questa farsa? Ok. Esattamente quanti mesi di squalifica danno a Buffon ogni volta che viene registrata una sua bestemmia? Così, per sapere.

Sembra di essere tornati ai tempi in cui per Eto'o venivano giù bordate di "booo" a Cagliari, e chiaramente erano "Booo" di chiaro stampo razzista, non è che era venuto fuori che aveva messo incinta una sarda e poi non aveva riconosciuto il figlio, no.

Alle volte una buona dose di sana e vecchia logica non farebbe mica male.


----------



## Doctore (20 Gennaio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Anni 80 e 90 no dai, ci sono cresciuto e non credo che la nostra società fosse paragonabile a quelle che citi.
> Qualche decennio più indietro magari si, non lo metto in dubbio.



Fantozzi anni 70/80...negli anni 80/90 abbiamo visto le repliche.
Comunque parlo per diretta esperienza visto che parte dell'infanzia l ho vissuta in sicilia tra anni 80/90...ti confermo che li ancora c'erano i ''tagliagole'' 
Magari ora è tutto diverso eh!


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Gennaio 2016)

Il buon senso è andato perduto...soprattutto ormai se uno non la pensa come esige l'etichetta del politicamente corretto diventa un mostro da demonizzare


----------



## The Ripper (20 Gennaio 2016)

Marilson ha scritto:


> e' una filosofia di vita diversa, qui fare a botte a mani nude, rigorosamente 1 contro 1, e' considerato OK. Ti arrestano comunque, ma ti fai una notte dentro e poi c'e' una mera sanzione pecuniaria (se non ci sono lesioni procurate ovviamente).* Invece l'offesa verbale, di tipo discriminatorio, secondo la mia esperienza qui e' considerata esponenzialmente piu' grave.* Ricordatevi di Jeremy Clarkson di Top Gear, licenziato dalla BBC per aver insultato e spintonato un dirigente..



E deve essere così.
Che arretratezza l'Italia mamma mia...
Sarri è proprio un pecoraro...


----------



## de sica (20 Gennaio 2016)

A me, francamente, il per benismo di questa società fa schifo, specialmente in Italia, paese di ipocriti e finti moralisti all'inverosimile


----------



## The Ripper (20 Gennaio 2016)

Dire che è moralista un paese in cui è praticamente concesso tutto...bah...
Ogni tanto fatevi una camminata in una delle nostre città e guardatevi in giro, a terra, ovunque. Paese moralista? Giusto gli ambienti più vicini alla Chiesa, altrimenti l'Italia è un bordello, porcile e quant'altro.


----------



## vota DC (20 Gennaio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il buon senso è andato perduto...soprattutto ormai se uno non la pensa come esige l'etichetta del politicamente corretto diventa un mostro da demonizzare



Però se è lui ad imporre questa etichetta è pure al di sopra delle regole. Basti pensare ai vari pretini.


----------



## monkey (20 Gennaio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mi ricordo i film di Fantozzi negli anni '80 in cui si prendevano sempre i giro i finocchi e si usava sempre la parola " o "culandrone".
> O le satire sulle scimmie, Bongo e Mandingo.
> 
> Tutti ridevano e non si facevano problemi. Oggi questi film sarebbero messi al rogo.
> ...


Già bei tempi, quando se eri meridionale non trovavi casa al nord o se eri nero venivo etichettati come vucumprà o se eri donna non avevi possibilità di carriera lavorativa (quello anche adesso mi sa).
Ma di cosa parli? Ma che coscienza hai?
Era spensierato per quelli come te, bianchi eterosessuali di classe privilegiata.
Tutti coloro che subivano ingiustizie per sesso, colore della pelle, orientamento sessuale non erano certo spensierati.
Apologia del razzismo, dell'omofobia e del sessismo ci mancava solo questa. 
Ma parlate solo di calcio che è meglio per carità.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Gennaio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> E deve essere così.
> Che arretratezza l'Italia mamma mia...
> Sarri *è proprio un pecoraro*...



Quindi lo stai insultando di fatto dipingendo chi svolge il lavoro del pastore come una persona ignorante, bigotta e cialtrona? Quindi discrimini apertamente una persona che supponi essere meno intelligente o culturalmente arretrata solo perché svolge una mansione umile? Oppure hai usato la parola pecoraro a cuor leggero perché "si usa farlo"? Un po' come Sarri che nella foga ha detto Fr0ci0 all'altro senza pensare che avrebbe sollevato un caso nazionale ma solo per dirgli "smettila di lamentarti come una femminuccia"


----------



## monkey (20 Gennaio 2016)

Scusa ma Sarri è recidivo, non gli è scappato niente. È omofobo, dovrebbe ammetterlo, prendersi la multa e finita lì. 
Invece inventa scuse ridicole e viene difeso dai partenopei solo perche è primo in classifica.


----------



## Sanji (20 Gennaio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quindi lo stai insultando di fatto dipingendo chi svolge il lavoro del pastore come una persona ignorante, bigotta e cialtrona? Quindi discrimini apertamente una persona che supponi essere meno intelligente o culturalmente arretrata solo perché svolge una mansione umile? Oppure hai usato la parola pecoraro a cuor leggero perché "si usa farlo"? Un po' come Sarri che nella foga ha detto Fr0ci0 all'altro senza pensare che avrebbe sollevato un caso nazionale ma solo per dirgli "smettila di lamentarti come una femminuccia"



Ti sei chiesto perché Pecoraro te lo fa scrivere sul forum senza inserire zeri o quant'altro e per la parolina magica c'è il ban?!?!?!
O mi vorrai dire che anche il forum è moralista, politicamente corretto e tutte le cialtronate a cui vi state appendendo per portare avanti una causa persa?!?!?!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Gennaio 2016)

monkey ha scritto:


> Apologia del razzismo, dell'omofobia e del sessismo ci mancava solo questa.
> Ma parlate solo di calcio che è meglio per carità.



Apologia del razzismo e del sessismo????  Ma veramente una discussione può arrivare a un livello del genere?

Ah sicuramente è meglio parlare solo di calcio con utenti come te o altri. L'importante è conoscere gli interlocutori.
Qui parli di un film di fantozzi e delle risate che facevi di fronte a una battuta, con gli amici, e diventi omofobo, nazista, sessista.
Come se ora non ci fossero ingiustizie e cose terribili nel mondo, ma solo decenni fa.

Ho detto solo come una volta non c'era tutta questa attenzione mediatica o sensibilità verso battute nei film o nella satira. In questo senso era un mondo più leggero, non che è bello che esistano le catene ai neri (assurdo che sia da specificare una cosa così!) E si, io penso che le persone vivevano più serenamente senza questo moralismo ESASPERATO. Se poi mi vai ad associare questo concetto alle persone che soffrono da secoli e vivono ingiustizie, in tutte le epoche, da sempre, e che io appoggio questi orrori... è un livello di discussione troppo scemo per continuare a replicare.
Per avere scritto una cosa così salta fuori che appoggio la schiavitù, il razzismo e sono contro le donne. 

Fuori di testa, da pazzi. 
E' meglio riderci su, davvero.


----------



## DannySa (20 Gennaio 2016)

monkey ha scritto:


> Già bei tempi, quando se eri meridionale non trovavi casa al nord o se eri nero venivo etichettati come vucumprà o se eri donna non avevi possibilità di carriera lavorativa (quello anche adesso mi sa).
> Ma di cosa parli? Ma che coscienza hai?
> Era spensierato per quelli come te, bianchi eterosessuali di classe privilegiata.
> Tutti coloro che subivano ingiustizie per sesso, colore della pelle, orientamento sessuale non erano certo spensierati.
> ...



Quindi se uno dice Hey sei un fr____ è un'offesa? in base a cosa? se io lo dico a qualcuno che non lo è perché dovrebbe prendersela e viceversa perché i chiamati in causa dovrebbero fare le vittime o i presi male? ah già è vero è diventata col tempo una parola volgare (non si è capito perché), forse il vittimismo rende sciocche le persone, chi è gay se la prende perché è come un codice etico per tutti, se senti quella parola dai di matto, in questo caso Mancini da persona non gay, con figli e famiglia ha fatto la vittima (come tutti i gay, ovvio, anche se magari non lo è, curioso) per avere non si sa quali vantaggi, forse vuole i rigorini dalla prossima in poi, forse vuole richiamare l'attenzione su un fatto banale e inutile come quello che è successo ieri e togliere l'attenzione su un'inter che pur passando il turno non è più in testa alla classifica.
La gente che ancora va dietro a certe cose è pazzesca, alcuni argomenti inutili come questo diventano scandali veri e propri e magari a tutti i gay fa pure piacere vedersi alzare un polverone e sentirsi offesi per qualcosa che non dovrebbe minimamente toccarli considerando che è solo per il vittimismo di moltissime persone che questa parola è diventata un'offesa anche tra persone che magari non lo sono nemmeno.


----------



## de sica (20 Gennaio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Dire che è moralista un paese in cui è praticamente concesso tutto...bah...
> Ogni tanto fatevi una camminata in una delle nostre città e guardatevi in giro, a terra, ovunque. Paese moralista? Giusto gli ambienti più vicini alla Chiesa, altrimenti l'Italia è un bordello, porcile e quant'altro.



"finto" moralista


----------



## Efferosso (20 Gennaio 2016)

Si toccano degli apici che nemmeno credevo possibili


Comunque, per tornare tristemente on topic, emergono più episodi in passato in cui il prode Mancio si è guardato bene dal gridare allo scandalo, quando non c'era di mezzo il suo bel ciuffo (curva Inter con striscioni "Napoli Fogna d'Italia", Miha vs Vieira)


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Gennaio 2016)

Sanji ha scritto:


> Ti sei chiesto perché Pecoraro te lo fa scrivere sul forum senza inserire zeri o quant'altro e per la parolina magica c'è il ban?!?!?!
> O mi vorrai dire che anche il forum è moralista, politicamente corretto e tutte le cialtronate a cui vi state appendendo per portare avanti una causa persa?!?!?!



Anche finocchio e gay me lo lascia scrivere...
Ciò non toglie che l'amico sopra (che per altro trovo essere un utente competente e che leggo volentieri spesso) ha dato a Sarri del pecoraro intendendo definirlo una persona rozza e senza cultura..


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Gennaio 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Si toccano degli apici che nemmeno credevo possibili
> 
> 
> Comunque, per tornare tristemente on topic, emergono più episodi in passato in cui il prode Mancio si è guardato bene dal gridare allo scandalo, quando non c'era di mezzo il suo bel ciuffo (curva Inter con striscioni "Napoli Fogna d'Italia", Miha vs Vieira)



Esatto, lo dicevo appunto nell'altra discussione...ma ovviamente Mancini è "maturato con l'esperienza nella civilissima Inghilterra" dove ovviamente il razzismo non esiste eh....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Gennaio 2016)

Come detto nell'altro topic: ci si da degli effeminati tutti i giorni da più di duemila anni ma mo è scoppiato lo "scandalo" perché Sarri l'ha detto a Mancini. Mancini è un viscido per essere andato a dire certe cose davanti alle telecamere, perché c'è il doppio fine di infangare gratuitamente il collega dietro quest'azione. Ridicola poi tutta la stampa che sta montando un polverone gravissimo intorno a 'sta pagliacciata.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Gennaio 2016)

Rimango sempre più stupito da certi commenti, vogliamo provare a collegare il cervello

ditemi chi di voi quando uno lo fà incavolare invece di dargli della testa di ca..o o addirittura del figlio di P.... gli da del froc.io o del *****?

possibile che è così difficile distinguere gli insulti dal razzismo? siamo messi proprio male...


le vostre risposte dimostrano che la sanzione per Sarri deve essere giustamente pesante visto che non ci arrivate.


----------



## Shevchenko (20 Gennaio 2016)

Il problema principale è che l'italiano medio vede solo bianco o nero. È affamato di scandali ed ama puntare il dito contro gli altri, perché questo lo fa sentire una persona migliore. Magari esso stesso fa schifo, ma giudica gli altri per sentirsi meglio. Non vede nulla all'infuori del suo stesso naso. 

Circa un annetto fa ho ripreso a guardare Friends che è una delle mie serie TV preferite. In una puntata c'era una battuta molto particolare. In poche parole Monica e Ross parlavano del loro vecchio cane, dicendo che a un certo punto della loro vita questo cane era stato portato nella casa in campagna degli Zii a trascorrere gli ultimi anni della propria vita. Monica parlava di questo fatto dicendo che in realtà il cane lo avevano ucciso. Ross a distanza di anni non era venuto a sapere della verità e ci rimaneva un po' male. Io quando ho visto questo episodio ho pensato "Se una persona fa una scena del genere oggi, viene linciata" ed è la pura verità. Oggi non si può più fare nulla. Un genitore non è nemmeno più libero di dare un sacrosanto schiaffo al figlio. Se lo fa e viene visto da qualcuno rischia la denuncia. Ma ci rendiamo conto? Uno schiaffo giusto è molto educativo. Non è violenza. Chiaro che non si parla di esagerazioni. Il perbenismo ha causato tutte queste piaghe sociali, ma il problema più grave è che come ho già detto la gente vede solo bianco o nero. Ti giudicano, ma non si chiedono mai il motivo per il quale tale persona ha commesso tale gesto. Giudicano e sentenziano e basta. Questo non va bene e questo ci ha portato a diventare una società ridicola, fatta di gente che giudica ma che non lo vuole più capire il prossimo, lo vuole giudicare dall'alto del proprio piedistallo. Negli anni 90 (ma anche fino al 2008 circa) le persone erano più serene e meno stressate. C'era più libertà! Ora non si può dire nulla, c'è sempre qualche genio della lampada disposto ad etichettarti e a frantumarti le palle anche per la più stupida delle cavolate. Son ben felice dei passi avanti che si sono fatti su temi come razzismo e omofobia, ma ci vorrebbe più equilibrio. Alle persone si sta tirando via anche il sacrosanto diritto di fare una battuta innocua, di scherzare su argomenti di vita che ci sono da sempre. Proprio come la scena di Friends che ho riportato poco sopra. Non si può più scherzare su nulla. Ecco perché la gente è stressata e fa fatica a rilassarsi.

Tutto questo è collegato con Sarri che ha sbagliato, ma che sta subendo esagerazioni. Tutti parlano delle brutte parole che ha detto, ma perché nessuno parla delle sue scuse? Del bel gesto di scusarsi? Il messaggio da far passare dovrebbe essere questo. "Sarri dice fr0ci0 Mancini, ma capisce subito il suo errore e si scusa. Essere omofobi è sbagliato" ecco, chiedetevi perché passa il messaggio d'odio e non d'amore. Chiedetevelo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Gennaio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Il problema principale è che l'italiano medio vede solo bianco o nero. È affamato di scandali ed ama puntare il dito contro gli altri, perché questo lo fa sentire una persona migliore. Magari esso stesso fa schifo, ma giudica gli altri per sentirsi meglio. Non vede nulla all'infuori del suo stesso naso.
> 
> Circa un annetto fa ho ripreso a guardare Friends che è una delle mie serie TV preferite. In una puntata c'era una battuta molto particolare. In poche parole Monica e Ross parlavano del loro vecchio cane, dicendo che a un certo punto della loro vita questo cane era stato portato nella casa in campagna degli Zii a trascorrere gli ultimi anni della propria vita. Monica parlava di questo fatto dicendo che in realtà il cane lo avevano ucciso. Ross a distanza di anni non era venuto a sapere della verità e ci rimaneva un po' male. Io quando ho visto questo episodio ho pensato "Se una persona fa una scena del genere oggi, viene linciata" ed è la pura verità. Oggi non si può più fare nulla. Un genitore non è nemmeno più libero di dare un sacrosanto schiaffo al figlio. Se lo fa e viene visto da qualcuno rischia la denuncia. Ma ci rendiamo conto? Uno schiaffo giusto è molto educativo. Non è violenza. Chiaro che non si parla di esagerazioni. Il perbenismo ha causato tutte queste piaghe sociali, ma il problema più grave è che come ho già detto la gente vede solo bianco o nero. Ti giudicano, ma non si chiedono mai il motivo per il quale tale persona ha commesso tale gesto. Giudicano e sentenziano e basta. Questo non va bene e questo ci ha portato a diventare una società ridicola, fatta di gente che giudica ma che non lo vuole più capire il prossimo, lo vuole giudicare dall'alto del proprio piedistallo. Negli anni 90 (ma anche fino al 2008 circa) le persone erano più serene e meno stressate. C'era più libertà! Ora non si può dire nulla, c'è sempre qualche genio della lampada disposto ad etichettarti e a frantumarti le palle anche per la più stupida delle cavolate. Son ben felice dei passi avanti che si sono fatti su temi come razzismo e omofobia, ma ci vorrebbe più equilibrio. *Alle persone si sta tirando via anche il sacrosanto diritto di fare una battuta innocua, di scherzare su argomenti di vita che ci sono da sempre. Proprio come la scena di Friends che ho riportato poco sopra. Non si può più scherzare su nulla. Ecco perché la gente è stressata e non fa fatica a rilassarsi.*



Ma che ragionamenti sono? io scherzo spesso con gli amici dandoci del gay o degli impotenti, nessuno ci vieta di scherzare,
le cose cambiano molto a secondo di come si dicono e nel momento in cui si dicono... siete veramente molto confusi.


----------



## Shevchenko (20 Gennaio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ma che ragionamenti sono? io scherzo spesso con gli amici dandoci del gay o degli impotenti, nessuno ci vieta di scherzare,
> le cose cambiano molto a secondo di come si dicono e nel momento in cui si dicono... siete veramente molto confusi.



Ho aggiunto un altro pezzo al mio precedente commento. Non ho fatto in tempo ad inviarlo che mi avevi già quotato. Leggi la fine del mio discorso così tutto avrà più senso.


----------



## Efferosso (20 Gennaio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Rimango sempre più stupito da certi commenti, vogliamo provare a collegare il cervello
> 
> ditemi chi di voi quando uno lo fà incavolare invece di dargli della testa di ca..o o addirittura del figlio di P.... gli da del froc.io o del *****?
> 
> ...



Perché secondo te uno che dice "f.rocio" a qualcun altro è omofobo, automaticamente? Non è possibile usare il sostantivo semplicemente come epiteto offensivo?

Oddio, visto certe risposte che mi hai dato in passato, un'idea del tuo punto di vista ce l'ho già, però chiedo...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Gennaio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> *Negli anni 90 le persone erano più serene e meno stressate. C'era più libertà! Ora non si può dire nulla, c'è sempre qualche genio della lampada disposto ad etichettarti e a frantumarti le palle anche per la più stupida delle cavolate.** Son ben felice dei passi avanti che si sono fatti su temi come razzismo e omofobia*, ma ci vorrebbe più equilibrio.



Credo che tu ti salverai. Hai espresso il mio stesso identico e innocuo concetto, ma hai specificato che sei contento dei passi avanti fatti sul razzismo. Io non ho avuto l'accortezza di puntualizzare qualcosa che ritenevo scontata e insindacabile, dunque automaticamente mi hanno già bollato.
Forse non ti verrà detto che sei un negriero o tieni una donna chiusa in casa. Ma non so, vedremo se sarà sufficiente.

Hai anche utilizzato molte più righe e hai fatto l'esempio di un telefilm più moderno e teen invece di un film dell'immaginario popolare. Può dunque essere che il tuo post sarà considerato più grave, e verrai affiliato a Hitler o al Ku Klux Klan. Non so dirti quello che succederà.

Mi limito a dire che il tuo pensiero quotato è il concetto che, in modo molto sincero e innocente, volevo scrivere io.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Gennaio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ho aggiunto un altro pezzo al mio precedente commento. Non ho fatto in tempo ad inviarlo che mi avevi già quotato. Leggi la fine del mio discorso così tutto avrà più senso.



SI, meglio, e anche vero che se uno poi prontamente si scusa è sbagliato tirarla troppo alla lunga...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Gennaio 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Perché secondo te uno che dice "f.rocio" a qualcun altro è omofobo, automaticamente? Non è possibile usare il sostantivo semplicemente come epiteto offensivo?
> 
> Oddio, visto certe risposte che mi hai dato in passato, un'idea del tuo punto di vista ce l'ho già, però chiedo...



No! un sostantivo non vale un altro, testa di c e figlio di p, non significano assolutamente nulla (a meno che uno non conosca con certezza il mestiere della madre  )

Per esempio dare del nano a una persona molto bassa è veramente offensivo perchè vai a toccargli un tasto a cui potrebbe essere sensibile, decisamente c'è molta più cattiveria e voglia di ferire...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Gennaio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Per esempio dare del nano a una persona molto bassa è veramente offensivo perchè vai a toccargli un tasto a cui potrebbe essere sensibile, decisamente c'è molta più cattiveria e voglia di ferire...



Pensa quindi come si sente Berlusconi.


----------



## wfiesso (20 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ogni domenica ci sono insulti contro tutte le categorie. Probabilmente, anche contro le casalinghe.
> 
> Punire duramente Sarri? Ok. Però, ripeto, la stessa cosa deve fare per tutti gli altri insulti. Di qualsiasi tipo. Altrimenti tutto ciò è ingiusto.



Quoto anche la punteggiatura


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Gennaio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Rimango sempre più stupito da certi commenti, vogliamo provare a collegare il cervello
> 
> ditemi chi di voi quando uno lo fà incavolare invece di dargli della testa di ca..o o addirittura del figlio di P.... gli da del froc.io o del *****?
> 
> ...



A me capita spessissimo...
Per esempio se per strada non parto al semaforo e quello dietro in 1 nano secondo mi suona lo mando a quel paese e spesso tra le varie opzioni dico "ma vaff.. ****** isterica/fro..."
Se per strada incrocio un extracomunitario che non si muove a passare le strisce pedonali o che mi taglia la strada spesso mi capita di esclamare tra ma "ma va cag.. negr0!"
In tutti questi casi uso il termine neg.. o froc... o ****** al posto di cogl... o altro...non è che sono omofobo o razzista e non accetto che nessuno me lo dica perché so perfettamente quante volte mi sono trovato nella situazione di difendere "di persona" gente di colore (non a parole da dietro un PC o seduto comodamente al bar)

In questo caso Sarri ha dato a Mancini del ****** per dirgli che si stava lamentando come una femminuccia non per dire che doveva stare zitto perché gli piace prenderlo in c.... dovrebbe essere abbastanza chiaro, no?

Ormai uno deve stare lì a soppesare ogni frase, ha ragione chi rimpiange il passato...andate e rivedervi Seven (visto che si criticavano i vari fantoizzi etc..) e guardate in uno sfogo d'ira come il personaggio di Brad Pitt etichetta Dante


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Gennaio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> A me capita spessissimo...
> Per esempio se per strada non parto al semaforo e quello dietro in 1 nano secondo mi suona lo mando a quel paese e spesso tra le varie opzioni dico "ma vaff.. ****** isterica/fro..."
> Se per strada incrocio un extracomunitario che non si muove a passare le strisce pedonali o che mi taglia la strada spesso mi capita di esclamare tra ma "ma va cag.. negr0!"
> In tutti questi casi uso il termine neg.. o froc... o ****** al posto di cogl... o altro...non è che sono omofobo o razzista e non accetto che nessuno me lo dica perché so perfettamente quante volte mi sono trovato nella situazione di difendere "di persona" gente di colore (non a parole da dietro un PC o seduto comodamente al bar)
> ...



Si ma Sarri resta un personaggio pubblico, da grandi privilegi derivano anche grandi responsabilità (qualsiasi riferimento a spiderman è puramente casuale  )

Comunque a me non vengono mai spontanei epiteti sulle caratteristiche delle persone, preferisco i classici


----------



## Efferosso (20 Gennaio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> No! un sostantivo non vale un altro, testa di c e figlio di p, non significano assolutamente nulla (a meno che uno non conosca con certezza il mestiere della madre  )
> 
> Per esempio dare del nano a una persona molto bassa è veramente offensivo perchè vai a toccargli un tasto a cui potrebbe essere sensibile, decisamente c'è molta più cattiveria e voglia di ferire...



Hai perfettamente centrato il punto.
E quindi uno che dà del "nano di m.rda" ad una persona bassa è razzista nei confronti dei nani? Un Nanofobo?

Perché il succo del discorso quello è.

Rendiamoci conto del putiferio che si sta scatenando.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Gennaio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Tutto questo è collegato con Sarri che ha sbagliato, ma che sta subendo esagerazioni. Tutti parlano delle brutte parole che ha detto, ma perché nessuno parla delle sue scuse? Del bel gesto di scusarsi? Il messaggio da far passare dovrebbe essere questo. "Sarri dice fr0ci0 Mancini, ma capisce subito il suo errore e si scusa. Essere omofobi è sbagliato" ecco, chiedetevi perché passa il messaggio d'odio e non d'amore. Chiedetevelo.



Perché la polemica fa più audience e soprattutto c'è chi non vede l'ora di sentirsi discriminato o di poter difendere una qualche minoranza per poter esibire la sua superiorità morale..
Grazie al cielo so di essere una persona per bene e non ho bisogno di questi mezzucci per sentirmi bene con la società..


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Gennaio 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Hai perfettamente centrato il punto.
> E quindi uno che dà del "nano di m.rda" ad una persona bassa è razzista nei confronti dei nani? Un Nanofobo?
> 
> Perché il succo del discorso quello è.
> ...



Ci dovrebbe essere la fila in difesa del povero Brunetta...fila che però non scorgo....


----------



## Efferosso (20 Gennaio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ci dovrebbe essere la fila in difesa del povero Brunetta...fila che però non scorgo....



Ricordo uno scambio epocale fra Berlusconi e la Bindi

"Lei è più bella che intelligente"
"Lei è più alto che educato"

Da standing ovation.

Ci fosse un

"Lei è più eterosessuale che intelligente"
"Lei è più bianco che educato"

Apriti cielo.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Gennaio 2016)

due domande veloci, 
Se Sarri avesse detto al Mancio: sei un eterosessuale! si sarebbe offeso?
e se avesse dato del cornuto? 

riflettete e poi rispondete.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Gennaio 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Hai perfettamente centrato il punto.
> E quindi uno che dà del "nano di m.rda" ad una persona bassa è razzista nei confronti dei nani? Un Nanofobo?
> 
> Perché il succo del discorso quello è.
> ...



Beh, direi di si, richiamare con disprezzo qualsiasi caratteristica fisica fuori dalla media è una forma di razzismo,
in una siocietà civile le diversità lievi o grandi non dovrebbero essere prese a scopo d'insulto.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Gennaio 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Ricordo uno scambio epocale fra Berlusconi e la Bindi
> 
> "Lei è più bella che intelligente"
> "Lei è più alto che educato"
> ...



Quando si utilizza l'ironia contro la maleducazione tutto è permesso, ricordo la trasmissione e in effetti la Bindi fù da oscar


----------



## Aragorn (20 Gennaio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> No! un sostantivo non vale un altro, testa di c e figlio di p, non significano assolutamente nulla (a meno che uno non conosca con certezza il mestiere della madre  )



Non capisco perchè dare dispregiativamente del gay a uno di cui non conosci minimamente i reali gusti sessuali sia un'offesa specifica mentre dare della bottana alla madre di uno, di cui anch'egli non conosci minimamente il reale mestiere della genitrice, sia un'offesa che non ha alcun significato. Perchè gli omosessuali sì e le mamme no ? 



tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Per esempio dare del nano a una persona molto bassa è veramente offensivo perchè vai a toccargli un tasto a cui potrebbe essere sensibile, decisamente c'è molta più cattiveria e voglia di ferire...



E su questo siamo d'accordo. A quel punto sorge però spontanea la domanda: perchè quando offendono (e capita molto spesso) Berlusconi e Brunetta non scoppia mai tutto questo caos ? perchè gli omosessuali sì e le persone basse no ?


----------



## Efferosso (20 Gennaio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Beh, direi di si, richiamare con disprezzo qualsiasi caratteristica fisica fuori dalla media è una forma di razzismo,
> in una siocietà civile le diversità lievi o grandi non dovrebbero essere prese a scopo d'insulto.



E a me sta bene, in linea di principio (a livello teorico non solo mi sta bene, lo sottoscrivo).
Ma siamo d'accordo che:

a) Non è quello a cui stiamo tendendo (perché stiamo "difendendo" solo determinate categorie, a seconda di quello che è il politicamente corretto)
b) E' un qualcosa di semiutopistico, perché a sto punto non si può più dire nulla di "negativo" su nessuno, se no si finisce per "denigrare una categoria"?

Torno sul punto espresso prima: Buffon che bestemmia non denigra tutta una categoria? Si è mosso un alito di vento?


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Gennaio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> due domande veloci,
> Se Sarri avesse detto al Mancio: sei un eterosessuale! si sarebbe offeso?
> e se avesse dato del cornuto?
> 
> riflettete e poi rispondete.



Bé ma diciamo che eterosessuale non è nemmeno un'offesa..mentre froc si è sempre usato in passato per prendere in giro...
Cornuto?..mah....che poi a proposito vogliamo parlare di Mancini che si appella alla forma? Lui che ha annunciato la separazione dalla moglie con un comunicato stampa? Che stile eh...

Comunque ormai Sarri è segnato, se la metta via, beccherà minimo 1 mese di squalifica e la gogna mediatica eterna...

Che poi lo si esaltava tanto perché era un personaggio "genuino" e che parla schietto però poi quando gli scappa il linguaggio gergale sacrilegio!!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Gennaio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> due domande veloci,
> Se Sarri avesse detto al Mancio: sei un eterosessuale! si sarebbe offeso?
> e se avesse dato del cornuto?
> 
> riflettete e poi rispondete.



perchè non rifletti tu?

l'essere cornuti non è una caratteristica fisica ne uno status sociale (come essere ricchi o indigenti), ma una circostanza, non c'è razzismo perchè può capitare a tutti: gay, etero, alti, bassi, bianchi, neri, belli e brutti...
in più rispetto agli status sociali è semplice rimediarvi, tra l'altro non parlerei nemmeno di una minoranza, prima o poi tocca a quasi tutti


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Gennaio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Bé ma diciamo che eterosessuale non è nemmeno un'offesa..mentre froc si è sempre usato in passato per prendere in giro...
> Cornuto?..mah....che poi a proposito vogliamo parlare di Mancini che si appella alla forma? Lui che ha annunciato la separazione dalla moglie con un comunicato stampa? Che stile eh...
> 
> Comunque ormai Sarri è segnato, se la metta via, beccherà minimo 1 mese di squalifica e la gogna mediatica eterna...
> ...



e no appunto sta qui l'errore!! perché se io dico ad uno sei un eterosessuale con accezione discriminatoria è un'offesa sessista e razzista. Quindi il fatto stesso che mancini si sente offeso nell'animo sta ad indicare che egli stesso da un accezione negativa alla parola gay.


----------



## Efferosso (20 Gennaio 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Non capisco perchè dare dispregiativamente del gay a uno di cui non conosci minimamente i reali gusti sessuali sia un'offesa specifica mentre dare della bottana alla madre di uno, di cui anch'egli non conosci minimamente il reale mestiere della genitrice, sia un'offesa che non ha alcun significato. Perchè gli omosessuali sì e le mamme no ?
> 
> 
> 
> E su questo siamo d'accordo. A quel punto sorge però spontanea la domanda: perchè quando offendono (e capita molto spesso) Berlusconi e Brunetta non scoppia mai tutto questo caos ? perchè gli omosessuali sì e le persone basse no ?



Domande volutamente retoriche.
Il razzismo viene deciso "a monte".

Sempre lì: sfotti un cristiano cattolico, dagli del mangiaostie. Tranquillo che non ti diranno niente, anzi, al massimo tu "sì che combatti il sistema". Dai ad un omosessuale del "Ciuccia...." vedrai che casino succede.

E' tutto lì ragazzi eh, tutto lì. Di una banalità allucinante.
Ci sarebbe da ridere non ci fosse da piangere.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Gennaio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> perchè non rifletti tu?
> 
> l'essere cornuti non è una caratteristica fisica ne uno status sociale (come essere ricchi o indigenti), ma una circostanza, non c'è razzismo perchè può capitare a tutti: gay, etero, alti, bassi, bianchi, neri, belli e brutti...
> in più rispetto agli status sociali è semplice rimediarvi, tra l'altro non parlerei nemmeno di una minoranza, prima o poi tocca a quasi tutti



leggi sopra.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Gennaio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> e no appunto sta qui l'errore!! perché se io dico ad uno sei un eterosessuale con accezione discriminatoria è un'offesa sessista e razzista. Quindi il fatto stesso che mancini si sente offeso nell'animo sta ad indicare che egli stesso da un accezione negativa alla parola gay.



Ma no vedi, adesso non usciamo dai binari...quando dici gay ad un altro nel modo in cui lo ha detto Sarri è chiaro che stai TU usando quel termine come un'offesa per tanto il perbenista di turno (mancini) non se la prende per l'insulto ma per il fatto che si usi quel determinato termine come offesa (cioè lui non si offende di essere considerato gay ma che tu usi quella parola per tentare di insultarlo come se essere gay fosse una cosa negativa)...
Dire a un altro "Taci eterosessuale!" è una cosa senza senso e infatti chi mai utilizza questa terminologia?

Cornuto invece è diverso..perché può anche essere usato come pesante offesa se si va a dire a qualcuno che magari è stato notoriamente umiliato dal partner..

E qui sta il punto...Sarri ha usato quel termine volgare contro un collega eterossessuale che non aveva motivo di sentirsi punto da quell'osservazione...non l'ha fatto con malizia..non stava discriminando un gay ma semplicemente mandando a quel paese uno che fa il suo stesso lavoro..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Gennaio 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Non capisco perchè dare dispregiativamente del gay a uno di cui non conosci minimamente i reali gusti sessuali sia un'offesa specifica mentre dare della bottana alla madre di uno, di cui anch'egli non conosci minimamente il reale mestiere della genitrice, sia un'offesa che non ha alcun significato. Perchè gli omosessuali sì e le mamme no ?
> 
> 
> E su questo siamo d'accordo. A quel punto sorge però spontanea la domanda: perchè quando offendono (e capita molto spesso) Berlusconi e Brunetta non scoppia mai tutto questo caos ? perchè gli omosessuali sì e le persone basse no ?




Beh, credo che col femminismo abbiamo appurato che nella società attuale essere una put. non è un offesa ne se ci si riferisce al mestiere ne a comportamenti particolarmente esuberanti delle donne, per lo meno come non lo è essere un gigolò o un conquistatore  


Sulle offese all'altezza concordo, credo che in questo caso siano talmente invisi questi due personaggi che nessuno ha voglia di protestare 




Efferosso ha scritto:


> E a me sta bene, in linea di principio (a livello teorico non solo mi sta bene, lo sottoscrivo).
> Ma siamo d'accordo che:
> 
> a) Non è quello a cui stiamo tendendo (perché stiamo "difendendo" solo determinate categorie, a seconda di quello che è il politicamente corretto)
> ...



La bestemmia è un atto di maleducazione verso la sensibilità dei credenti, non una forma di razzismo
credo che anche tanti non credenti non amano sentirle.


----------



## Efferosso (20 Gennaio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Beh, credo che col femminismo abbiamo appurato che nella società attuale essere una put. non è un offesa ne se ci si riferisce al mestiere ne a comportamenti particolarmente esuberanti delle donne, per lo meno come non lo è essere un gigolò o un conquistatore
> 
> 
> Sulle offese all'altezza concordo, credo che in questo caso siano talmente invisi questi due personaggi che nessuno ha voglia di protestare
> ...



Tifoso, con tutto il rispetto, stiamo cercando di fare delle questioni di semantica per riuscire ad uscire dalla questione, perché una bestemmia non è "razzismo" ma è "maleducazione verso la sensibilità della categoria x" ?
Dai.

Quindi se urti la sensibilità dei Gay è razzismo, se urti la sensibilità dei credenti no?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Gennaio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> e no appunto sta qui l'errore!! perché se io dico ad uno sei un eterosessuale con accezione discriminatoria è un'offesa sessista e razzista. *Quindi il fatto stesso che mancini si sente offeso nell'animo sta ad indicare che egli stesso da un accezione negativa alla parola gay.*



Questa è un osservazione intelligente, viene da pensare che o sia effettivamente gay o che appunto sia lui stesso razzista,
non credo proprio che per lui sia una questione di solidarietà verso i gay.


----------



## Efferosso (20 Gennaio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Questa è un osservazione intelligente, viene da pensare che o sia effettivamente gay o che appunto sia lui stesso razzista,
> non credo proprio che per lui sia una questione di solidarietà verso i gay.



Oppure, cosa molto più "terra terra", ha visto facilissima occasione per screditare un suo rivale, cavalcando l'onda del "razzismo" come viene creato ad hoc in italia.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Gennaio 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Tifoso, con tutto il rispetto, stiamo cercando di fare delle questioni di semantica per riuscire ad uscire dalla questione, perché una bestemmia non è "razzismo" ma è "maleducazione verso la sensibilità della categoria x" ?
> Dai.
> 
> Quindi se urti la sensibilità dei Gay è razzismo, se urti la sensibilità dei credenti no?



Non mi risulta che i credenti siano una razza o una caratteristica fisica.
è una fede che per un non credente può equivalere a quella di chi crede negli ufo, se non erro vi sono anche religioni in tal senso.


----------



## Shevchenko (20 Gennaio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Credo che tu ti salverai. Hai espresso il mio stesso identico e innocuo concetto, ma hai specificato che sei contento dei passi avanti fatti sul razzismo. Io non ho avuto l'accortezza di puntualizzare qualcosa che ritenevo scontata e insindacabile, dunque automaticamente mi hanno già bollato.
> Forse non ti verrà detto che sei un negriero o tieni una donna chiusa in casa. Ma non so, vedremo se sarà sufficiente.
> 
> Hai anche utilizzato molte più righe e hai fatto l'esempio di un telefilm più moderno e teen invece di un film dell'immaginario popolare. Può dunque essere che il tuo post sarà considerato più grave, e verrai affiliato a Hitler o al Ku Klux Klan. Non so dirti quello che succederà.
> ...



Volevo quotarti anche prima, ma poi essendo dal cellulare non l'ho fatto. Il messaggio che hai scritto l'ho capito subito e lo condivido. Ormai sono esperto. Puntualizzo anche la cosa più banale, perché mi son sentito dare del razzista, omofobo e via dicendo troppe volte e la cosa non è piacevole. Ecco perché sottolineo tutto, anche la cosa più scontata ed ovvia. Ma stai tranquillo, non tutti sono così. Ci sono persone come me che sanno capire un messaggio anche senza il bisogno di sottolineare ogni ovvietà!


----------



## Efferosso (20 Gennaio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non mi risulta che i credenti siano una razza o una caratteristica fisica.



Eh, no, così non vale 

E se dico "S.orco Ebreo"? Se dico "Musulmano di m..."?


Non è mica una razza o una caratteristica fisica, eppure sono abbastanza sicuro che il ragionamento ceda...

Non nascondiamoci dietro ad un dito, dai.

Veramente, ragazzi, si fa proprio di tutto per seguire questa "corrente", ma proprio di tutto....
Tifoso continuo a farti sentire i rumori degli zoccoli e il fruscio della criniera, ma pur di dirmi che non è un cavallo insisti a dire che è semplicemente una zebra, o un unicorno al più.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Gennaio 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Oppure, cosa molto più "terra terra", ha visto facilissima occasione per screditare un suo rivale, cavalcando l'onda del "razzismo" come viene creato ad hoc in italia.



Purtroppo si


----------



## Shevchenko (20 Gennaio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Perché la polemica fa più audience e soprattutto c'è chi non vede l'ora di sentirsi discriminato o di poter difendere una qualche minoranza per poter esibire la sua superiorità morale..
> Grazie al cielo so di essere una persona per bene e non ho bisogno di questi mezzucci per sentirmi bene con la società..




Esattamente. La mia era una domanda retorica! Ma son ben felice di leggere la tua risposta. Ma tutto questo è dannatamente ipocrita. Ma poi aggiungo anche magari qualcuno avrebbe pure voglia di difendere Sarri (parlo dei personaggi da TV) ma non lo fa perché ha paura di essere etichettato anch'esso come omofobo e allora fa la pecorella. Comportamento disgustoso. Io personalmente ho il mio carattere, la mia visione delle cose e via dicendo. Nulla di questo perbenismo mi tocca. Mi sono anche fatto dei nemici per il mio carattere che non si vuol piegare, ma meglio così. Resta il fatto che in campo si sente ben di peggio, ma certe cose dovrebbero restare bel rettangolo verde. Poi ci si chiede perché nel calcio moderno non ci siano più uomini veri. E grazie... Se gli esempi sono questi è più che normale.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Gennaio 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Eh, no, così non vale
> 
> E se dico "S.orco Ebreo"? Se dico "Musulmano di m..."?
> 
> ...



Tu stavi parlando di bestemmie...

comunque per ebrei o mussulmani spesso ci si riferisce più alla razza che alla religione, anche se non è corretto, in quanto anche un "bianco" potrebbe aderire a queste teologie.


----------



## Efferosso (20 Gennaio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Tu stavi parlando di bestemmie...
> 
> comunque per ebrei o mussulmani spesso ci si riferisce più alla razza che alla religione, anche se non è corretto, in quanto anche un "bianco" potrebbe aderire a queste teologie.



Ma allora mettiamoci d'accordo.
Discriminare una caratteristica fisica è razzismo. Quindi neri, alti, bassi, grassi, gialli, verdi, occhi a palla, orecchie a sventola è razzismo.
Discriminare una religione no, però dipende se nella testa di quello che sta formulando "l'insulto" la generalizza in senso di "razza" e non di appartenenza religiosa.

Scusami, davvero ti prego credimi, davvero, non voglio polemizzare, ti prego credimi.
Però non ti viene da sorridere?
Cioè davvero ti sembra normale tutto sto popo' di ragionamento per arrivare a differenziare un "f.ocio" da un "c.isto" o da un "n.gro"  ?

Per arrivare al razzismo bisogna analizzare la qualità dell'insulto in funzione della categoria all'interno del quale può ricadere (fisica, razza) e in funzione di quello che è l'intento nella mente di chi ha pronunciato una frase in quel momento.
Cioè sfido chiunque a dimostrare che una frase è razzista, a sto punto


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Gennaio 2016)

Il problema è sempre quello, si vuole evolvere? bene allora cominciamo a non vedere come offesa se una persona dice gay ad un'altra. Perché a quel punto si sta implicitamente ammettendo che è un'offesa. Se io do al primo tizio che passa davanti del "bianco di mer..." secondo voi si offende? no ... se dico però neg...di me.. si. Non fermatevi alle parole, andate oltre.


----------



## neversayconte (20 Gennaio 2016)

E' proprio vero, questo caso divide l'italia esattamente a metà. 
anche qui dentro siamo divisi tra pro e contro sarri. 
Se volete un mio parere, sono leggermente a favore di mancini; sarri è stato obiettivamente molto ingenuo, a questi livelli, con tutte le telecamere che ci sono, lasciarsi andare a ruota libera. 
Gli insulti omofobi dovrebber essere trattati al pari delle bestemmie; non è che si può dare 4 mesi per un "finocchio" e solo due giornate di squalifica per una bestemmia.


----------



## de sica (20 Gennaio 2016)

Ibra reagì allo stesso modo di mancini


----------



## Aragorn (20 Gennaio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non mi risulta che i credenti siano una razza o una caratteristica fisica.
> è una fede che per un non credente può equivalere a quella di chi crede negli ufo, se non erro vi sono anche religioni in tal senso.



Credo che il punto della questione sia la volontarietà. Non decidiamo noi se diventare etero o gay, non decidiamo noi se diventare 1.60 o 1.80 cm, non decidiamo noi se nascere figli di una dottoressa o di una squillo, non decidiamo noi se nascere caucasici o neri. Al contrario dipende da noi se diventare padri di famiglia o puttanieri, se pesare 70 o 120 kg, se essere di destra o di sinistra ecc 
A tal riguardo l'essere credente tenderei a inserirlo più nella prima categoria, e la presenza degli atei avvalora questa tesi. Se veramente esistessero le prove dell'esistenza di Dio non esisterebbero appunto gli atei, quindi se uno crede in un'entità di cui non si può certificare la presenza dev'esserci sotto qualcosa di molto profondo, un qualcosa che va al di là della logica e della razionalità. E a questo punto potrebbe starci tutta la similitudine tra credenti e gay, entrambi o li rispetti o li consideri dei malati di mente  Poi mi rendo perfettamente conto che, al contrario dei cristiani, i gay hanno una vita molto più dura (discriminazioni, atti di violenza, bullismo ecc) resto però dell'idea che quanto accaduto ieri è stato ingigantito all'inverosimile. Alla fine tenderei ad assimilare l'epiteto fro.. alle bestemmie, chi le dice in pubblico è un maleducato ma (e parlo da credente) il tutto si deve risolvere con delle semplici scuse. Non c'è bisogno di ricorrere alla Santa Inquisizione, cosa che invece pare si stia per fare con Sarri.


PS sul paragone credenti in Dio - credenti negli Ufo effettivamente potresti avere ragione. Diciamo però che il credere che in galassie lontane (tenendo conto che le nostre conoscenze sull'universo non sono complete) possa esserci la vita la trovo una cosa meno "folle" rispetto ai credi delle varie religioni. Il credere agli ufo lo assimilo più al credere che domani Galliani andrà in sala stampa per annunciare la cessione di De Jong, il credere in Dio o in una qualsivoglia entità soprannaturale invece lo assimilo più a Galliani che va in conferenza stampa per annunciare Messi


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Gennaio 2016)

Comunque alla fine non lapiderei Sarri, ha detto una cosa sbagliata, lo squalificherei un paio di turni,
ma i suoi grandi meriti restano, e uno dei pochi allenatori che fanno giocare a calcio le sue squadre,
credo che il problema sia solo in chi minimizza l'errore, bisogna riconoscerlo, perdonarlo e passare avanti senza speculazioni.


----------



## patriots88 (20 Gennaio 2016)

sarri ha sbagliato perchè uno della sua posizione non puo' insultare un suo collega di per se, figurarsi utilizzando parole omofobe. 
in un paese come l'italia poi dove ila questione dei gay divide l'opinione pubblica e pure la politica.

pero' se mancini non è gay, e mi pare proprio che non lo sia, ritengo la sua reazione francamente esagerata.
come se si desse del ter**e a uno che è nato e vive a Bergamo, per dire.


----------



## Sotiris (20 Gennaio 2016)

detesto l'Inter e probabilmente ancora più Mancini,

però in questo specifico caso applaudo Mancini.

queste cose non possono restare sul campo, vanno denunciate pubblicamente e bisogna mandare messaggi diversi alle persone.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Gennaio 2016)

Sarri merita una punizione,perché comunque ha insultato un collega e proiettato una brutta immagine di sé e della lega che rapresenta,ma la solita caccia alle streghe generata da questa vicenda è veramente fastidiosa.
Massimo disprezzo per questi giustizieri da Twitter,che si sentono moderni Gandhi semplicemente perché hanno usato l'ultimo hashtag "sociale".

Quoto per filo e per segno [MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION] e [MENTION=229]Toby rosso nero[/MENTION]


----------



## vota DC (20 Gennaio 2016)

Comunque dove sta l'indignazione quando a dire certe cose sono lo sceicco o il prete di turno? Dato che sono etichettati come amici dei progressisti questi hanno l'insulto gratis.


----------



## monkey (20 Gennaio 2016)

Magari perché ad un quarto di finale di Coppa Italia con Napoli Inter c'è più gente interessata e di conseguenza esposizione mediatica e pubblica che non alle esternazioni di uno sceicco o prete? 

E poi smettiamola di dire che Sarri ha dato del "gay" a Mancini, gli ha dato del F****** e finocchio, due termini DISPREGIATIVI coniati per offendere esattamente come ***** o muso giallo.

E a coloro che dicono che nei campi se ne dicono di tutti i colori ricordo 1. Sarri è un allenatore di un club importante di una lega importante non l'ultimo degli ultrà ubriaconi e 2. Ben venga una punizione esemplare perche non si ripetano piu casi simili.


----------



## mr.wolf (20 Gennaio 2016)

non c'è nessuno che possa classificare gli insulti per gravità, qualsiasi tipo di offesa va punita allo stesso modo


----------



## Kaw (20 Gennaio 2016)

Sinceramente mi fa un pò sorridere questa levata di scudi in difesa della comunità omosessuale, del biasimo delle discriminazioni di genere, quando basta sentire una parola per indignarsi ma non si fa nulla di concreto per eliminare queste disuguaglianze.
Ci rendiamo conto che l'Italia è uno dei pochissimi paesi che ancora non ha una legge in materia di unioni civili, e matrimonio tra persone dello stesso sesso? Il parlamento cincischia da anni su questo disegno di legge, abbiamo politici che votano contro e fanno manifestazioni in difesa della famiglia tradizionale. Ditemi voi se questa non è pura discriminazione nei confronti degli omosessuali, visto che dichiarano che sarebbe un _vulnus_ alla famiglia tradizionale, in che modo però lo sanno solo loro!!!. 
Leggevo di recente di una donna la cui compagna si è ammalata di tumore, e essendo non riconosciute dallo Stato come una coppia, le sono stati negati i diritti che si riconoscono alle coppie sposate in materia di assistenza.
Una cosa che dovrebbe indignare tutti, o sbaglio? Invece non se ne parla nemmeno, anzi non frega niente a nessuno. Poi se qualcuno urla fro.cio scoppia lo scandalo perchè è semplicemente più facile farsi belli a parole, quando poi ci sarebbe da agire sul serio si fanno orecchie da mercanti.
Le parole e l'atteggiamento di Sarri sono da condannare, seppur possa considerare un attenuante il fatto di averlo fatto in un momento di massima tensione agonistica, però mi fa ribrezzo sentire tutti questi falsi moralisti che credono che basti chiedere la testa di chi ha discriminato (solo verbalmente in questo caso) per essere a posto con la coscienza.
E' proprio il trionfo del politically correct, o meglio del falso moralismo, una piaga della nostra società.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (20 Gennaio 2016)

È evidente che sta tiritera dell'omofobia sia sfuggita di mano, come si evince anche da alcune risposte a questi Topic.


----------



## Sotiris (20 Gennaio 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Sinceramente mi fa un pò sorridere questa levata di scudi in difesa della comunità omosessuale, del biasimo delle discriminazioni di genere, quando basta sentire una parola per indignarsi ma non si fa nulla di concreto per eliminare queste disuguaglianze.
> Ci rendiamo conto che l'Italia è uno dei pochissimi paesi che ancora non ha una legge in materia di unioni civili, e matrimonio tra persone dello stesso sesso? Il parlamento cincischia da anni su questo disegno di legge, abbiamo politici che votano contro e fanno manifestazioni in difesa della famiglia tradizionale. Ditemi voi se questa non è pura discriminazione nei confronti degli omosessuali, visto che dichiarano che sarebbe un _vulnus_ alla famiglia tradizionale, in che modo però lo sanno solo loro!!!.
> Leggevo di recente di una donna la cui compagna si è ammalata di tumore, e essendo non riconosciute dallo Stato come una coppia, le sono stati negati i diritti che si riconoscono alle coppie sposate in materia di assistenza.
> Una cosa che dovrebbe indignare tutti, o sbaglio? Invece non se ne parla nemmeno, anzi non frega niente a nessuno. Poi se qualcuno urla fro.cio scoppia lo scandalo perchè è semplicemente più facile farsi belli a parole, quando poi ci sarebbe da agire sul serio si fanno orecchie da mercanti.
> ...



hai detto tutto, non posso aggiungere altro.


----------



## Efferosso (21 Gennaio 2016)

Intanto siccome bisognava mantenere il livello della discussione, la "difesa" napoletana si basa sul "Quando dicono ter.rone non si dice niente".



Darwin ha fallito


----------

